# Am I doing the right thing?



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

First I will tell ya my story..then i will show ya some pics I took earlier. 

So I got a call from a friend. She told me her friends grandfather has 3 kittens (2 males,1 female) that he needs to get rid of. They are all 9 weeks old. When he bought the house it came complete with kittens. He said if nobody takes them he will be drowning them. She told me if i wanted them he would gladly deliver them to me this evening. I dont have the heart to give them to the spca because I called them and they have over 210 felines looking for a new home so these guys would be euthanized. I would never live with myself. I also dont want these kittens to be drowned. So I said I would take them..possibly keep one and rehome the rest. My friend offered to buy dewormer for me. 

Am I doing the right thing? I dont wanna see them going into rescue either because there are no reputable ones in my area. If I bring them in I can already see the dogs faces...ohhhhhh? More little paymates..my house is a three ring circus complete with monkeys (3 kids), elephants (the dogs), lion (the cat), clowns (The rats) and I'm the ring master....!

Now onto picks I took today. Chloes hair is growing back...yay! Also she is showing off her new collar. One size fits all concept. Got tired of buying collars as she grew. 




























Also how would I introduce the kittens to my Chloe?


----------



## cena (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi! 
It was nice that you took the kitten with you otherwise that man would have droned them out. Moreover you rightly said that you think of a ringmaster, but its nice that you have so many pets. I would take inspiration to have more pets.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I think it is wonderful what you are doing. You don't have to keep them all if things don't work out but at least you are giving them a chance to live and find good homes. I'll bet it is going to be so much fun having all those kittens around!


----------



## i.love.my.cats (Aug 11, 2009)

:cat yes i think you are doing the right thing i think it is lovely that you took them in :luv now if u were doing the wrong thing they would have been drowned by now :evil: the cats would be very grateful that you took them in :luv


----------



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

that man should be drowned for being willing to drown kittens. Shamefull and horrible and just plain wrong.

bless you for being a kitty saviour!


----------

